# Murray Track Certified curb find



## sworley (May 10, 2020)

Well, not actually a curb find but rather in the back of a parked pickup. I went up to the door and he gave it to me. Nothing high end but features a GT mallet stem and Skyway mags. Caught my eye for around here and couldn’t beat the price!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 10, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Koollay (May 10, 2020)

sworley said:


> Well, not actually a curb find but rather in the back of a parked pickup. I went up to the door and he gave it to me. Nothing high end but features a GT mallet stem and Skyway mags. Caught my eye for around here and couldn’t beat the price!
> 
> View attachment 1191192


----------



## Koollay (May 10, 2020)

nice score on the skyway


----------

